# Rat Cages and Breeders



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

In addition to a Pug, dwarf hammie and Duprasi my soon to be 13 year old daughter now wants a pair of female dumbo rats.

Now, from reading I understand that females don't have a strong odour, but I was thinking of keeping them in the main living room so they could see us and spend their evenings out of the cage. Sad as it sounds, if the ratties do live in the living room I do want a large nice looking cream or brushed silver modern cage. Any ideas anyone and also do you think the living room is a good idea? As with the Duprasi (messy little bugger, I would spot clean the ratties each day with a good clean out weekly).

This brings me to where to buy our rat babies from. I am not really keen on getting them from a pet store. We visited Brunos in Northampton recently and the place stinks and is swarming with flies. I am also conscious that PAH get their animals from rodent farms. Ideally, I would like to source a breeder local to Milton Keynes, Northampton or Bedford. Again, any ideas or recommendations welcome.


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

There are loads of lovely cages out there, I have my girlies in this one
Liberta Happy House Rodent Cage

They will be fine in the living room as long as they are kept clean, they don't smell.

With regards as to where to buy them from, a breeder or rescue is best. If you join fancyrats forum they have a rehoming board and there are always gorgeous ratties looking for homes. If you would prefer to get them from a breeder you can email NFRS and they will send you a list of registered breeders. 

I have 23 ratties and have kept them for a number of years so anything else you want to know ask away! :2thumb:


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

I currently have 15 rats in my sitting room, wipe over every couple of days and clean out once a week (with pressue washer) they don't smell.
I tend to have to change the boys bedding every 2 days as they wee where they lie
As well as that, I think very large cages and litter trays help


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

I spent a long time looking at the Liberta Happy House cage last night and reading the reviews. It looked on the picture like there was a big gap at the bottom and I was worried that our little ones would escape. Is there a gap or is the picture misleading? Do the ratties need a deep substrate? I was going to use Carefresh as we always have loads of it in the house.


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry, BeckyJ - how do you find the wire platforms in the Liberta Happy House and also the wire bottom of the cage? Thanks(again!).


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

I use a critter 3 at the moment for one of my groups, I put lino on the wire mesh floor.


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

rosie75 said:


> I use a critter 3 at the moment for one of my groups, I put lino on the wire mesh floor.


I think some trendy lino may be in order!


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

Cuddy said:


> Sorry, BeckyJ - how do you find the wire platforms in the Liberta Happy House and also the wire bottom of the cage? Thanks(again!).



Wire bottoms aren't ideal with rats but ive swapped them round and put the plastic tray ontop of the wire bottom so they can have some substrate. I use cardboard squares. Just a word about Carefresh it has become a bit dusty of late and rats are prone to resp infections, so I'd just be careful when using it


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Where do you get your cardboard squares from Becky? I get shredded cardboard but the bits are smaller than I like


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

I get mine from a lady who has horses, probably not much help to you sorry! They are only £6 a bale and as I have 23 ratties it's very cost effective aswell as, in my opinion, the best bedding. It's this stuff, don't know if you could possibly find something similar near you?

Horse bedding |Animal bedding |Shavings : Walmsley PremierBed


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

beckyj said:


> Wire bottoms aren't ideal with rats but ive swapped them round and put the plastic tray ontop of the wire bottom so they can have some substrate. I use cardboard squares. Just a word about Carefresh it has become a bit dusty of late and rats are prone to resp infections, so I'd just be careful when using it


Do you know if the coloured carefresh is too dusty also? Can I buy shredded cardboard/cardboard square in ready bags?

I think it's likely now that we'll go for the Happy House - I think the girls will have bags of room in there. Do you put anything on top of the wire platforms at all? 

Sorry for so many questions - I appreciate your answers


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

Some people use Carefresh and it's certainly better than shavings, but I personally find it a bit dusty. I know animal dreams do a smaller pack of the squares, if you can't find it maybe ask your local petshop to order you some in?

Animal Dreams - Pet Bedding - Cardboard

I put lino on the 2 wire shelves. It's a fab cage for girls as they are very active, I have 8 in mine! As for questions ask away!


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the cheapest I have found the Happy House is for £121 with free delivery - which sounds good to me. Think I'll get my husband to put it together though! It looks like we will now be getting 3 girls!


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I've made initial contact with a breeder who is not too far away. I was impressed with her website and ethics and she also provides a rodent minding service for holidays. I am just waiting for her to get back to me as I would like to go any visit her. 

When it comes to dried food, what do you guys feed. I have been looking at the Shunamite Diet but it all looks so complicated. Any advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

I feed Shunamite its so varied and you can change each mix if you want to. I'm on my phone at the moment, when I get home I'll write you a more in depth reply but its not complicated when you. You get the hang of it and you can make it as simple or as complicated as you like!


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

cardboard squares and they deliver this is where i get mine from
ECOBED CARDBOARD BEDDING (22 KG)

also megazorb
Megazorb 85 litres | Small Animal Beddings | GJW Titmuss

and this is a good cage i have one of these but in silver
BLACK Flight Small Animal Chinchilla & Bird Pet Cage | eBay


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

As far as breeders go, send an e-mail to [email protected] and you'll be sent our breeders' list - have a look for Comis Stud's details, they're in Bedford and have lovely rats


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Rackie said:


> As far as breeders go, send an e-mail to [email protected] and you'll be sent our breeders' list - have a look for Comis Stud's details, they're in Bedford and have lovely rats


I have already sent an email to NFRS and await their reply. However, in the meantime I found a list of breeders on FindaFurry. Unfortunately, the link for Comis was broken. I have since made contact with a breeder in Banbury who has put me on her waiting list. It looks like we will need to wait until the end of December but I am happy to wait (it'll be a long few weeks for my daughter though!). This breeder also offers a rodent holiday service which would be useful for us to use when we go away next year. It means that we can also use this service for the hammy and Duprasi too.

Anyway, I have just Googled Comis and found their website. I think it would be a little bad for me to contact them also :blush:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Cuddy said:


> I have since made contact with a breeder in Banbury who has put me on her waiting list.


Would this be Ramkin? I've seen some of her past litters, they are lovely little things


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

PresqueVu said:


> Would this be Ramkin? I've seen some of her past litters, they are lovely little things


No, from RCT Rats


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

Cuddy said:


> Anyway, I have just Googled Comis and found their website. I think it would be a little bad for me to contact them also :blush:


Most breeders don't mind at all as long as you let them know you've contacted other people as well. Sometimes it helps us when we know that you've got other options if our litters don't work out for some reason! 



Cuddy said:


> No, from RCT Rats


Lisa is lovely, and has some great rats


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok so Shunamite diet! The basic principle is rabbit food base, good quality senior dog food like Burns or JWB, human cereals and any extras you might like to throw in! I use Harrisons banana brunch for my base but there are few others that are suitable. I use JWB ocean fish senior for the protein part, human cereals are branflakes, cornflakes, mini weetabix, ryvitas and rice cakes. In some mixes I add dried pasta, but you have to be careful as some rats can become tubby! In my mix at the moment I've got some parrot mix and broth mix and some dried garlic peices. You can vary what you have in your mix and change the cereals etc. The cereals should be under 5% per 100g of sugar though. The only thing I keep the same is my rabbit food base and dog food, although I do sometimes use Burns dog food instead.
Fancy rats forum is great for info too!

Fancy Rats • Index page

Just to add, there are also some not bad rat mixes out there you could use asa base like Rupert rat and Xtravital. If using these you don't need to add dog food. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Cuddy said:


> No, from RCT Rats


I have 3 RCT rats - they are fab 










RCT Milton (underneath at 9 weeks)
RCT Churchill on top at nearly 2 years - he is Milton's great Uncle - this was their first meeting - how cute 









I also have RCT Alanna who is Milton's sister 

GREAT rats!

I also have rats from Comis and they are awesome too!!!


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

beckyj said:


> Ok so Shunamite diet! The basic principle is rabbit food base, good quality senior dog food like Burns or JWB, human cereals and any extras you might like to throw in! I use Harrisons banana brunch for my base but there are few others that are suitable. I use JWB ocean fish senior for the protein part, human cereals are branflakes, cornflakes, mini weetabix, ryvitas and rice cakes. In some mixes I add dried pasta, but you have to be careful as some rats can become tubby! In my mix at the moment I've got some parrot mix and broth mix and some dried garlic peices. You can vary what you have in your mix and change the cereals etc. The cereals should be under 5% per 100g of sugar though. The only thing I keep the same is my rabbit food base and dog food, although I do sometimes use Burns dog food instead.
> Fancy rats forum is great for info too!
> 
> Fancy Rats • Index page
> ...


Thanks for that BeckyJ, it's much appreciated. Is there such a thing as a ready prepared quality food for rats? Just curious.


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

JulieNoob said:


> I have 3 RCT rats - they are fab
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Beautiful rats Julie :flrt:


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, the Liberta Happy House is here and has been assembled (not by me!). I have contacted John Hopewell and Paul Spooner for quotes for a custom sized steels tray to replace the wire base and flimsy plastic tray. :2thumb:

Am thinking about making my own hammocks to match the blinds and using fleece lining! Sad, I know :blush:


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

There is good quality rat food, the 2 I'd use would be either Rupert rat, which can be a bit difficult to get hold of, or XtraVital rat food, but not the care plus one. You could feed this just like that or add some cereals and bits to it, but you don't need the dog food.


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

Just to add aswell, if you are getting kittens they will need extra protein, like egg, sardines, cous cous etc everyday up until about 4 months.


----------



## Daynna (Mar 22, 2009)

www.ratrations.co.uk (or com) 

they have ready made mixes on there  

i find it really easy to make your own Ive just started using Harrison banana rabbit mix, Burns dog food the cereals, pasta (nearly all mine are under 6months) but will adding a few bits from rat rations 

Ive got the Happy house for my girls aswell i have 9 in there thankfully all my does are pretty small

ive swapped the bottom around aswell, but now use a critter 2 as the base as the plastic one is shallow 

kittens do need extra protien something like Applepaws cat food once/twice a week is perfect

Ive got 9 girls and 6 boys at the moment But am getting another 4 boys and then fostering another 5 mixed sex rats till they get there forever homes They are addictive!


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Pet planet has a lovely big cage, if your getting 2 you will need alot of floor space. 
I would love another rat but they just dont life long enough for me, so got charlie instead a loving bunny rabbit.


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

dizzylynn said:


> Pet planet has a lovely big cage, if your getting 2 you will need alot of floor space.
> I would love another rat but they just dont life long enough for me, so got charlie instead a loving bunny rabbit.


We've purchased the Liberta Happy House and it's massive. Plenty of room for 3 :blush:


----------

